# DIY Filter baffle



## Marine101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm having a bit of an issue.
I have a Top Fin 10 power filter in my ten gallon tank and I'm concerned about the flow strength. The tank is still cycling, so there's no fish in there, but I want to make a baffle ahead of time.
I won't be able to buy aquarium foam right away and I've had trouble making a baffle with a water bottle (the curl of the plastic made it difficult to put on the lip, so I gave up). Are there any other possibilities? Note that the flow isn't extremely strong, only a ripple at the top, but strong enough that it could possibly give the fish some trouble.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Marine101 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm having a bit of an issue.
> I have a Top Fin 10 power filter in my ten gallon tank and I'm concerned about the flow strength. The tank is still cycling, so there's no fish in there, but I want to make a baffle ahead of time.
> I won't be able to buy aquarium foam right away and I've had trouble making a baffle with a water bottle (the curl of the plastic made it difficult to put on the lip, so I gave up). Are there any other possibilities? Note that the flow isn't extremely strong, only a ripple at the top, but strong enough that it could possibly give the fish some trouble.
> Thanks in advance!


I have the exact same filter and I used the water bottle on it. All I did was wrap the bottle from under the ouflow over the top, it's not attached or stuck into anything. I'm attaching a couple of pics . . .


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a similar filter and did the water bottle method too.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139


----------



## Marine101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ah, perhaps I wasn't putting it on correctly.
EDIT: Yeah, I have put it on more securely and it fits fine. Thanks and sorry for the trouble x)


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Marine101 said:


> Ah, perhaps I wasn't putting it on correctly.
> EDIT: Yeah, I have put it on more securely and it fits fine. Thanks and sorry for the trouble x)


No trouble, it took me a little bit to figure it out.;-) also make sure you rounded out the corners of the portion in the water so if your Betta gets against it he won't get injured. My one male actually gets into the portion that wraps under the outflow & rests there. I went looking for him & he was NO where to be found, scared the poo out of Me; I finally saw his Crown Tail flowing in current.


----------



## Marine101 (Aug 14, 2012)

shellieca said:


> No trouble, it took me a little bit to figure it out.;-) also make sure you rounded out the corners of the portion in the water so if your Betta gets against it he won't get injured. My one male actually gets into the portion that wraps under the outflow & rests there. I went looking for him & he was NO where to be found, scared the poo out of Me; I finally saw his Crown Tail flowing in current.


Heh, how cute! The edges are smooth as butter and the fish shouldn't be able to get stuck in the plastic, so all is good in tankworld.


----------

